
Fuzzy and semantic search for captioned YouTube videos - Aditya_Ramesh
https://github.com/RameshAditya/scoper
======
codetrotter
This is nice work. Would you consider adding an open source license to the
root of the repository, so that you release the code under the terms of said
license?

If so then I suggest using the ISC license. It is short, simple and very
permissive.

~~~
Aditya_Ramesh
That sounds good to me - I'll do that as soon as possible.

And thanks for the nice words!

------
solarkraft
What, a good search feature for YouTube? Amazing! Long term I'd like to have
an independent YouTube index which this could be a part of, because in general
YouTube's search features are absolute garbage (again amazing for a search
company).

Are there alternative front-ends that accomplish this?

------
est31
Very cool!

I wonder why Google, a search company, is not offering this feature
themselves. At least it got much nicer to search now with them offering
transcripts of every video (you can simply ctrl+f with the transcript open)
but it's still not as nice as it could be.

~~~
jakeogh
They want you to find what they want you to find. Not what you want to find.

------
BiasRegularizer
Nice job OP. I noticed that you used word2vec for the embedding space, do you
think more modern ones like seq2seq or BERT might give better performance?

~~~
Aditya_Ramesh
Yeah, I'm currently looking into them - I'm new to the field and exploring
existing solutions to see what works best and what's also computationally
feasible since the end user would mostly have limited access to powerful
hardware.

------
therein
This is great. I wish YouTube indexed this officially.

Also another search problem I have is with GitHub. It is terrible, at the very
least it needs to expose a flag to do fork deduplication.

------
priansh
I've been looking for something like this for a while! It's awesome to be able
to search videos like this.

Any hope for a Chrome extension?

